
Deep Painterly Harmonization (2018) - lelf
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.03189
======
sytelus
Code is available here: [https://github.com/luanfujun/deep-painterly-
harmonization](https://github.com/luanfujun/deep-painterly-harmonization)

------
Daub
I would have preferred to have seen this described as a contrast match,
followed by a brushmark style match. The jury is out as to whether harmony is
even a thing. No two definitions of this phenomenon agree, and some are
actively at odds. Moreover, as a term it has a very dodgy history, being
associated with new age types like Goethe, Kandinsky, Johannes Itten, Madame
Blavatsky etc all. Colour Contrast is a fascinating enough topic not to
require such embroidery.

I like the results. However, I would have preferred to have seen them tested
on more painters that were not post impressionists or impressionists. For this
kind of work, such artists are low hanging fruit... too stylistically overt,
and too dependent on saturated hue.

~~~
yorwba
There are more examples in the repo posted by sytelus.

------
the8472
It will be a useful tool in the meme generation toolbox.

